# What do you think is copying? Topic of art theft



## Aheria (Oct 21, 2009)

If someone closely follows someones style in order to get something right and the way they want it, but does not trace in any way, do you feel this is theft?

I have always simply used photo refs to draw things, but in attempt to form my own style and draw things a little better, I have begun eyeballing and mimicking peoples' art, changing it as much as I can to make it my own. Do you feel this is theft?

I"m just afraid to do anything that involves references photos or not due to cries of theft, I'm gunshy. But one can't improve by drawing what they think, you know?


----------



## FluffMouse (Oct 21, 2009)

Leonardo DaVinci traced. It is not possible to be 100% original. As long as it's to improve yourself artistically, then it's fine in my book. The only way I see it's wrong is if someone took finished artwork, and put their name on it. Or copied something EXACTLY.. or if they only add a single element to it, but still put their name on it and claim it as their own.

If 50% or more of the piece is not yours, then AT LEAST give SOME credit.. but that's my opinion.


----------



## Aheria (Oct 21, 2009)

SugarMental said:


> Leonardo DaVinci traced. It is not possible to be 100% original. As long as it's to improve yourself artistically, then it's fine in my book. The only way I see it's wrong is if someone took finished artwork, and put their name on it. Or copied something EXACTLY.. or if they only add a single element to it, but still put their name on it and claim it as their own.
> 
> If 50% or more of the piece is not yours, then AT LEAST give SOME credit.. but that's my opinion.



This is my opinion also. You can't copywrite an ear or things like that, and in this case I certaintly haven't done any tracing.

I just worry so much!


----------



## Duality Jack (Oct 21, 2009)

"art theft" in a  pure form is rarely enforced let along sketches based on photos.


----------



## Kaamos (Oct 21, 2009)

I don't think it's really stealing if you mimic their "art style".

Now if you outright trace something and only make a few changes, then yeah, that's pretty much theft.


----------



## Arshes Nei (Oct 22, 2009)

Whether someone mimics a style can be laziness, wanting to be "famous", or a homage to the person in question.

Using photo refs you have to remember the ref you're using is also copyrighted. It's best to check if it's ok. Some cases like books give artists ref to use. Depending on the conditions of stock art, this is also the same. The fact it is "Stock art" still does not give one a license to copy the work where it is recognizable as a copy to the average person. There is no "percentages" it's just if you and your friends recognize it as a work of someone else's is what is usually based upon the courts. 

Having similar poses is another story altogether. 

Most artists in and out of the industry use photo ref. It is *how* they use it that matters. Some are smart and pay photographers or take their own photo ref (and save a lot of money). 

This is also why life drawing is important, since most drawing books are giving you tools to learn how to construct the figure from the mind, but in order for it to be applicable, you need to understand the figure outside of photo reference. 

Copying another person's work for study has always had valid educational uses. The old Masters would not have been able to pass their classes until they were able to replicate another master's work.


----------



## Lobar (Oct 22, 2009)

Intent matters.  You're within moral bounds to take as much inspiration from the works of others as you like, but credit should be given where it's due.


----------



## Stratelier (Oct 22, 2009)

SugarMental said:


> It is not possible to be 100% original....


A very broad statement, but as long as you are 100% original *to your knowledge*, or at least decent enough to acknowledge your inspirations (reference material, et al.) when asked....


----------



## picky (Oct 22, 2009)

to get a style that's your own you observe others' styles, adding certain things about theirs to yours. eventually you have a unique style that you can call your own. but to do that takes years -- I know this.

my style is pretty different, and if I saw something like it I'd actually be a little sad; to know that mine isn't as original as I thought it was.


----------



## Xexus (Oct 22, 2009)

I personally think it is all about purpose and result.  If the purpose is educational only no sale or display then it doesn't matter at all.  If the result is your own, something unique and largely unrecognizable from any reference that you observed or used then it is yours.

Then there is the grey area... and when you are in that grey area you need to tell people that you used reference or give credit where it is due.


----------



## krimv (Nov 25, 2009)

There are very few things that are truly original in this day and age.  There's probably hundreds of artists who draw the same way with only minor differentials.


----------



## Centradragon (Nov 26, 2009)

What Arshas said-- plus, many painters from the Middle Ages solely worked on replicating iconic paintings, and even into recent times it's pretty normal (or at least acceptable) to buy a replica of a famous work.

The difference between that an art theft, is that the replica artist never claims his work to be the original, or anything more than a replica.  For example, Paula Scher's Swatch advertisement was a near-complete replica of an earlier Herbert Matter piece-- but she also got permission and paid for rights in advance of starting work on the advertisement. [/nerd-ism]


So nope, you looking at other styles to better your own isn't stealing.  But you also shouldn't be afraid to take photos yourself or use references to practice by!  It's totally normal to look to life for illustrating.


----------



## ZhivagoD (Nov 28, 2009)

Human and animal bodies can only be put in so many different poses and viewed from so many different angles without breaking bones. It is unreasonable for people to expect that they can 'copyright' a pose of a character. 

I normally just look at myself in the mirror for the pose I want.


----------



## sakket (Nov 30, 2009)

it just bothers me when people only draw in lion king, or naruto, or invader zim, etc. style. it bothers me just to think about it. trying the style here and there is fine, or for comedic effect, but branch out EVENTUALLY. yeesh.


----------



## sakket (Nov 30, 2009)

Centradragon said:


> Matter piece--



lol totally thought i saw my name.


----------

